#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Wanted Assoc Facilities Engr in Lafayette* La

## bradleyfrizzell

Adley services is looking for a junior/associate engineer in Lafayette Louisiana. Any interested person can submit their resume at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .

 If you want to know more about exactly what type of engineer we are looking for* we have a short podcast that explains the specifics. You can listen directly from the website at :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or on iTunes at:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Sincerely*
Brad Frizzell
Engineer/Inspector
Adley Services* LLCSee More: Wanted Assoc Facilities Engr in Lafayette* La

----------


## across281

resume submitted Austin Ross

----------

